# How long does it take for fur to regrow after spay?



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello everyone,

From your experience, with spay or any other surgery where the fur needed to be shaved off, how long did it take for the fur to grow back where it has been shaved off? And did you do anything to help?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine needed a good 6 months or longer. I can tell even years later that a spot was shaved. Fur looks different in that are.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Seems like it grows back more with the new summer coat or winter coat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I train many many Labs... for those who are spayed immediately prior to training, their bellies have grown back by the end of the 3 months. Nothing is done to assist.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

If you want to be on the safe side, I'd recommend brushing the fur (once it starts to grow back) each day with a slicker brush - it'll help stimulate the hair follicles and move the oils around so the hair doesn't die, which when the fur grows back visibly and tangibly different, is what happens. Not much brushing at all, maybe 10-15 seconds!


----------



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you all! 

Spetzio - will try brushing, once there is something there, thank you.


----------



## RebelsMa (Feb 13, 2018)

My pup was spayed beginning of June and had her hair back middle of November, I was so worried she'd be bald for winter lol (I'm in Canada)


----------



## Cup-of-Tea (Apr 11, 2017)

RebelsMa said:


> My pup was spayed beginning of June and had her hair back middle of November, I was so worried she'd be bald for winter lol (I'm in Canada)


almost 6 months!! x_x that is a looong time.


----------

